#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  vipassana-dhura - перевод?

## Михаил Макушев

первое слово понятно - випассана. А что означает второе? Нигде не смог найти объяснение.
И как они соотносятся в связке?

----------


## sergey

> Нигде не смог найти объяснение.


А где вы искали объяснение? Объяснения палийских слов имеет смысл искать в словарях пали. Вот из пали-английского словаря:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....1:1:2716.pali



> Dhura (m. & nt.) [Sk. dhur f. & dhura m.] 1. a yoke, a pole, the shaft of a carriage J i.192 (purima -- sakaṭa˚), 196; Cp. ii.8, 4. -- 2. (fig.) a burden, load, charge, office, responsibility Sn 256 (vahanto porisaŋ dh ˚ŋ "carrying a human yoke"=purisânucchavikā bhārā SnA 299)


ярмо, в переносном смысле - ноша, ответственность, обязанность.

Например (оттуда же):



> dve dhurāni two burdens (viz. gantha˚ & vipassanā, study & contemplation) DhA i.7; iv.37;


"две ответственности: изучение и созерцание."




> Three dhurā are enumd at J iv.242 as saddhā˚, sīla˚, and paññā˚.


"Три ответственности (ноши) перечислены в джатаке iv.242 как обязанности веры, нравственности и мудрости."

Как-то так наверное. )

----------

Михаил Макушев (22.10.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

А как все таки вместе получить?
Ответственность и созерцание... как лучше?

----------


## Alexeiy

В словаре vipassanadhura переводится как "obligation of introspection" (обязанность созерцания).

----------

sergey (22.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (22.10.2009)

----------

